# Custom scb stingray build-



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Finally my day has come!!!! got a update from Eric this morning. In the mold!
Gel coat & skin coat complete. Its been a long wait but I know its worth the wait.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Great boats, you are going to love it.


----------



## manateemauler (Apr 4, 2013)

the more I use it the more i like it


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Keep us posted with pics also. I think it's neat to see it built from start to finish.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Congrats man. I have a recon in line I can't wait.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

When it is built, I want you to come down to Sabine town and lets spend a day down here, I really want to see what she can do before I splurge.

Brad



Blue Fury said:


> Congrats man. I have a recon in line I can't wait.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> When it is built, I want you to come down to Sabine town and lets spend a day down here, I really want to see what she can do before I splurge.
> 
> Brad


Deal Brad! You know I'm not opposed to that! Haha


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Brad if u pull the trigger let me know like that extreme


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

That I will Mac, she is a beauty and is a really nice boat. with matching Bass Cat graphics on the Opti (Red) with a brand new 8' Blade(Red) with Red inlay on the rubber that surrounds the boat edge. I haven't seen one exactly like it. I sure enjoy this one.



meterman said:


> Brad if u pull the trigger let me know like that extreme


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

*Just Call Her Eleanor*

My day has come and she's almost done


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Man that is PURTY.


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi (Dec 20, 2010)

That boat is sick!!!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice. What is the length on the Stingray and is it a cat hull ?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Good Gawd that looks sexy...


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

well done, sir


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

that is gonna be a sexy boat. I like the grey racing stripes.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

*Can You Say WETSOUNDS*

Well boys she's almost home


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

That's freakin awesome EL ROJO. CONGRATS.


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful boat. Love the stripes.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Pretty sweet. Im going to do the same system set up in mine.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

*Finished*

Here she is all finished up it was a long wait but it was well worth it Thanks to Eric, his wife, and the whole SCB crew for a job well done.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Super Nice Ruben! Congrats!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

That is sexy. 

Wow.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Bad arse boat! Congrats!


----------



## Spartan6.4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Great looking boat!!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

It would be hard to put that piece of art in saltwater.
Congrats to you Sir and WTG SCB! Great job


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Finfisher said:


> It would be hard to put that piece of art in saltwater.
> Congrats to you Sir and WTG SCB! Great job


Thank you!

As nice as these boats are, make no mistake, they are built to survive & thrive on the coastal bays, Laguna's, and flats.

SCB Factory


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

scb factory said:


> Thank you!
> 
> As nice as these boats are, make no mistake, they are built to survive & thrive on the coastal bays, Laguna's, and flats.
> 
> SCB Factory


I am sure they are. Very nice work Bro.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

If this was the one at sunday beach this weekend it was an eye catcher for sure, nice ride.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I've named this one Eleanor


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> I've named this one Eleanor


You got it skeeter I'm gonna be gone in sixty seconds.......


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Long time browser, first time posting. Couldn't help myself. I've been around boats my whole life, and have never seen a fishing rig as dialed in as the line of SCB's. Speed, deck space, shallow water access, storage, live wells, sounds, and the sweetest paint jobs and rigging in the business. Congrats Rojo Loco. And props to Eric and his staff for producing another eye catching fishing machine!!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Navi said:


> If this was the one at sunday beach this weekend it was an eye catcher for sure, nice ride.


No that was Josh's silver one. Just like this one otherwise.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Donkey Hunter said:


> Long time browser, first time posting. Couldn't help myself. I've been around boats my whole life, and have never seen a fishing rig as dialed in as the line of SCB's. Speed, deck space, shallow water access, storage, live wells, sounds, and the sweetest paint jobs and rigging in the business. Congrats Rojo Loco. And props to Eric and his staff for producing another eye catching fishing machine!!!


Thank you for the complement. We spend countless hours on R&D, Set Up, and a "Continuous Improvement Process".

The competition may try, but never duplicate SCB. 
We are a fast moving target.

SCB Factory


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's one fine looking boat. Congratulations!

TH


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats on the ride. Clean looking rig you got there.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice boat congratulations on you new boat.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

ahhhhh ... it's ok lookin ;-) 

Just kidding.. that's a SICK SLEDD!...nice work Eric. 
T


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Super slick sled! Have you ran her yet?


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

:mpd:


patwilson said:


> Super slick sled! Have you ran her yet?


Haven't even picked her up yet I'm slammed at work so erics keeping her till next week when I get some time off. I told him to get her ready because I need to keep up with all these 2cool speed demons so he's tuning her up to hit that 80+ mark.....:mpd::biggrin:


----------



## Redfish_84 (May 27, 2013)

Very nice ride.. SCB is the way to go.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments guys but the credit all goes to the Eric & the SCB Crew.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Sweeeeet baby jesus!!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

nice boat. what's up with the stereo? 4-6" + 2-8"?

I like that box under the console for those larger speakers.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> nice boat. what's up with the stereo? 4-6" + 2-8"?
> 
> I like that box under the console for those larger speakers.


don't forget the 2 12"s firing down - nasty!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

those are 12"'s in the same box as the 8's? good lord... I'm thinking how BadA mine is since I finally put an amp on 4-7"'s... lol.

that' should be pretty good. 

what are the thoughts on cutting holes in the front deck? I know everyone does it, but man, I have a hard time whacking holes in the deck for speakers.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

All separate enclosures with right air space within the one big "box". 

4 6.5s, 2 8s, and 2 12s all driven by 1 wetsounds sinister sd6 amp. Amp is unreal - runs subs at 1 ohm load.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Well Boys she's finally home Thanks to Eric, His Wife, and all his crew they did a outstanding job. That 23 wide body is sure looking good think I got my wife convinced Eric.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

****


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, all those pm's you keep sending me have finally convinced me to trade boats with you. Call me!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

She's a sexy looking beast!


----------



## pesqueloco (Jul 23, 2006)

Eric builds one sweet boat


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Well Boys she's finally home Thanks to Eric, His Wife, and all his crew they did a outstanding job. That 23 wide body is sure looking good think I got my wife convinced Eric.


Just noticed you live around the corner from me. Nice looking boat.


----------

